# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Html Utopia - Designing Without Tables Using Css

## hautran200594

​-Write faster loading, dramatically smaller pages 
-Speed up site maintenance by separating the content from the layout 
-Create flexible 3-column designs with ease 
-Write device-independant *CSS* that will work on everything from a PC to an internet refridgerator 
-Write search engine friendly pages that can actually be understood by search engines 
[DOWNLOAD]http://rapidshare.com/files/34636546/ebooks.zip[/DOWNLOAD]​

----------

